# Getting a puppy!!



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations, can’t wait for you to post photos.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Congratulations, can’t wait for you to post photos.


Thank you! I will post as I can. We're picking her up really early in the morning.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Congratulations! Looking forward to puppy photos.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Happy Puppy to you all!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy for your family! Looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Is it Tuesday yet? Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks everyone!! Just a few more days to go.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

So glad you will have a puppy - so exciting. And how nice to be a rescue.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Yeah, I'm happy that it's going to be a rescue too. This will be my first young puppy rescue. The first one was a year old retired racing Greyhound. I would like my future dogs to be a mix of dogs from breeder and rescue dogs too.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

The volunteers are going to head out tomorrow with her and 2 other dogs that will go to foster homes!!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Fenris-wolf said:


> The volunteers are going to head out tomorrow with her and 2 other dogs that will go to foster homes!!


Does this mean tomorrow is Tuesday?
("We go to pick her up Tuesday.")


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Does this mean tomorrow is Tuesday?
> ("We go to pick her up Tuesday.")


I'm sorry. They start their drive from Texas here to Washington tomorrow, and will be here Tuesday. 😁


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Her toys came!!!!!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

We have decided on a name! Her name will be Eevyx. We're Pokémon fans and I wanted to name her Eevee and my mom wanted to name her Evyx, so we came up with Eevyx.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

They're on their way!!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Can't wait to see the new puppy! Tuesday feels too far off!

Just wanted to add that sometimes puppies coming from rescues have been in multiple homes already. The adjustment period to the new home and the behaviors might be a little different, as compared to getting a puppy from a breeder. I only have experience with getting a re-homed dog who was almost 6 at that point. I saw some shutting down, vomiting, and no appetite initially- I thought she was sick, but she was fine. If the rescue offers any resources for helping with the adjustment, try to check them out. Also, always feel comfortable reaching out to the rescue if you need to during this period- I know I did. Also a really good idea to get the puppy into the vet for a check right away, even if the puppy was just to the vet through the rescue.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Dogs4Life said:


> Can't wait to see the new puppy! Tuesday feels too far off!
> 
> Just wanted to add that sometimes puppies coming from rescues have been in multiple homes already. The adjustment period to the new home and the behaviors might be a little different, as compared to getting a puppy from a breeder. I only have experience with getting a re-homed dog who was almost 6 at that point. I saw some shutting down, vomiting, and no appetite initially- I thought she was sick, but she was fine. If the rescue offers any resources for helping with the adjustment, try to check them out. Also, always feel comfortable reaching out to the rescue if you need to during this period- I know I did. Also a really good idea to get the puppy into the vet for a check right away, even if the puppy was just to the vet through the rescue.


I know right?! It's like time has slowed down. 

Okay, thank you so much for the info!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Waiting to get a new pet is there hardest thing 😩😆 Here's what she looks like


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations on your puppy rescue from Texas! Lol, check her for guns


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Mfmst said:


> Congratulations on your puppy rescue from Texas! Lol, check her for guns


🤣 I will. Thank you! 2 more days until she gets here.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Be still my heart. She is adorable.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Starla said:


> Be still my heart. She is adorable.


Isn't she? 🥺 The rescue said she is quite the character and very happy 😁


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

She does look like a happy, curious pup in those pics. I love a good head tilt. Will you be doing dna testing on her?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Starla said:


> She does look like a happy, curious pup in those pics. I love a good head tilt. Will you be doing dna testing on her?


I love a good head tilt too. 😍 Yes, I would love to do DNA testing on her. I know she has Australian Cattle Dog in her because she has a brother that looks exactly like one. They look like they have Doberman in them too 🧐. What breeds do you see in her? I love playing guess the breed.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Awwwe! Very cute puppy!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Awwwe! Very cute puppy!


Isn't she cute?! I want Tuesday to get here now 😆


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Adorable, your family will be so happy. Family dogs are the best!


----------



## Piper 2020 (Aug 16, 2020)

I love rescues, I've had 2 . They are the best companions. You are getting a beautiful dog. Makes me want one.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

OMG SHE GETS HERE TONIGHT!!!!!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Exciting!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

2 hour countdown!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Dogs4Life said:


> Exciting!


I'm excited and nervous!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Fenris-wolf said:


> I'm excited and nervous!


Don't forget greetings pictures for us! We're excited too.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Don't forget greetings pictures for us! We're excited too.


I got my phone fully charged


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What adorable - yes yes. So glad for you.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

She is soooooo cute😭. She is unlike any puppy we have had before! She's agile like a cat.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

She extremely smart and silly!!!!! She's already learning not to bite us and be calm for the things she wants. She is very curious and confident. My Mom already given me the green light for advanced obedience. I absolutely adore her. We decided to name her Goose.


----------



## daabor (Jan 31, 2019)

OMG, she is adorable! Enjoy! She does look like she has a mischievious bit in her!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Science fiction writer John Scalzi has been posting pictures and stories of his family's new puppy on Twitter. Your new girl reminds me a bit of his. Hopefully yours isn't quite as mischievous.https://mobile.twitter.com/scalzi/status/1409949459337908224


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Goose is quite the cutie. Welcome to puppyhood.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Goose will be a great addition to the family! He's very cute. Congratulations!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Ok so she arrived on Monday, coolio. She is quite the cutie. I like the name goose too! She sounds like the perfect addition for the entire family.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

cowpony said:


> Science fiction writer John Scalzi has been posting pictures and stories of his family's new puppy on Twitter. Your new girl reminds me a bit of his. Hopefully yours isn't quite as mischievous.https://mobile.twitter.com/scalzi/status/1409949459337908224


Oh my gosh. So cute! 🤣🤣 I think she might be worse!! 😰 She has tried to eat/chew things that no other puppy we have had chewed on.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Cute!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks everyone! 😁 She's starting to fall asleep now. Break time!!


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Super cute and a great name!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

She finally pooped! And she fell back asleep.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Sounds like she's adjusting to her new home just fine.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Fenris-wolf said:


> She finally pooped! And she fell back asleep.


HaHa! Where!? Glad she's settling in!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

94Magna_Tom said:


> HaHa! Where!? Glad she's settling in!


On a puppy pad 😁


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

How is your new puppy doing?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Dogs4Life said:


> How is your new puppy doing?


She's doing excellent! Potty training has been going great. She completely understands that she needs to go on the puppy pads. I'm doing attention and impulse controll games with her and she's catching on quick! She loves interaction more than anything else and has been crying because her kennel is not as fun as being close to me. She can already jump in and out of the bathtub and tries to jump on my Mom's bed and bathroom counter I don't let her jump but she always ends up in the bathtub and right back out of it because she's FAST😰


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

cutie


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> cutie


Thank you 😄


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

She is adorable and what a cute name for her.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Hi dear Fenris! I am just catching up on your thread. Your new pup is adorable! I’m so happy you have another dog in your home (and you let in to your heart too).

I realllly hope you do a 52 week thread!

How are things going?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Oonapup said:


> She is adorable and what a cute name for her.


Thank you. 😁


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Porkchop said:


> Hi dear Fenris! I am just catching up on your thread. Your new pup is adorable! I’m so happy you have another dog in your home (and you let in to your heart too).
> 
> I realllly hope you do a 52 week thread!
> 
> How are things going?


Hi, Porkchop! Thank you! I'm so happy too. Things are going very well. She is amazing. She is funny, VERY smart, confident, active. She loves interaction above anything else. I have held her inside Petsmart and a store and she has done stellar!! I will do a 52 week thread!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Hi, Porkchop! Thank you! I'm so happy too. Things are going very well. She is amazing. She is funny, VERY smart, confident, active. She loves interaction above anything else. I have held her inside Petsmart and a store and she has done stellar!! I will do a 52 week thread!


I’m so happy to hear things are going well. Looking forward to your thread!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Porkchop said:


> I’m so happy to hear things are going well. Looking forward to your thread!


I posted it!


----------

